# How to set the keyboard vibration level and duration



## hermitau (Mar 16, 2012)

I have upgraded the HP TOUCHPAD to cm9 A2. I have no setting on keyboard vibration level. Only on and off but no strength, depth and duration as CM7. Is there anything missing?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

hermitau said:


> I have upgraded the HP TOUCHPAD to cm9 A2. I have no setting on keyboard vibration level.	Only on and off but no strength, depth and duration as CM7. Is there anything missing?


Try having a look in settings/Language & input/Android Keyboard


----------



## hermitau (Mar 16, 2012)

The setting on Android keyboard is only set the sound volumn, no vibration setting. When you reduce the sound volumne to zero, you find no vibration at all.

Have you seen the setting at CM7, the settings are included on the ADX Launcher. It has all the value something like vibration strenght, vibration duration, start time, end time...etc. It give you all feeling of touch, sensitive, long, short vibrate..etc.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

hermitau said:


> The setting on Android keyboard is only set the sound volumn, no vibration setting. When you reduce the sound volumne to zero, you find no vibration at all.
> 
> Have you seen the setting at CM7, the settings are included on the ADX Launcher. It has all the value something like vibration strenght, vibration duration, start time, end time...etc. It give you all feeling of touch, sensitive, long, short vibrate..etc.


I think you mean ADW Launcher and if that is the case, why don't you download ADW Launcher? It should work in ICS.


----------

